# Demographics and Branding



## eric-holmes (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to dive into a discussion about how many of you monitor your demographics. 

I will start this by saying when I first started my photography venture, I wanted to be an edgy, fashion model photographer. In my area, small rural Arkansas town, that isn't feasible. There just simply isn't a market for that here. That isn't to say that I can't add OCF to senior portraiture to give them a one of a kind, upscale picture, but most of my interactions come from clients wanting to have pictures of their children. 

So, I decided to start paying my Facebook demographics page a little visit. Here is what I found.







I decided I needed to adjust my marketing/branding to better suit this clientele. Let's face it, when it comes time to have family portraits or your child's portraits taken, the mother is the one seeking out the photographer. They are the ones cutting the checks. I am trying to become more approachable and light-hearted. 

I have came about two looks/brands. You may comment/add input to these as you feel fit. 

*Please provide input as to how you adjust your branding/marketing to meet the needs of your demographic.*


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone even look at their demographics?


----------



## Greg Panas (Aug 17, 2011)

Where can I find demographics on my Facebook?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 17, 2011)

Your logos are cute. I have to question the whole EHP|Holmes thing. It's kinda meaningless. I would recommend you market yourself, and just use your name on the card, and photography would be in the web address. I really like the first design layout, but with just your name, and the web address below. You can put all the other contact info on the back.


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 18, 2011)

My only dislike is that I don't want "cute"  to take away from my professionalism. Although I am not truly classified as a professional, I pride myself on professionalism and delivering quality, non-MWAC, work and I don't want to look like one of those. I see what you are saying with the EHP|HOLMES. It sometimes confuses people. Here is another stab at it with a few of your critiques...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it's cute in a professional way.  Not gurly cute.

Yeah, I think the whole EHP|Holmes - ericholmes photography.com is tridundant.


----------



## Tee (Aug 18, 2011)

Eric-  I'm going off topic but did you code your own smugmug page or source out?  I'm about to overhaul my page and am deciding between trying to code on my own (re: disaster waiting) or go with a template.  

Back on  topic: where did you find your demographics?


----------



## eric-holmes (Aug 18, 2011)

Greg Panas said:


> Where can I find demographics on my Facebook?


 


Tee said:


> Eric-  I'm going off topic but did you code your own smugmug page or source out?  I'm about to overhaul my page and am deciding between trying to code on my own (re: disaster waiting) or go with a template.
> 
> Back on  topic: where did you find your demographics?


I went to dgrin.com with help coding my page. I used many of the tutorials there. It took me a while but I knew nothing about coding when I began.
Page demographics are located....

You Page>Edit Page>Insights>Users



Bitter Jeweler said:


> I think it's cute in a professional way. ;-) Not gurly cute.
> 
> Yeah, I think the whole EHP|Holmes - ericholmes photography.com is tridundant.


I just don't know. The jury is still out for me. Hmmmm...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Eric-  I prefer the tree behind your name as you had in the #1 and #2. And I like the #2 back of card.


----------

